# Velmo



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/post-ww2/1952-nordap-velmo-cyclemotor/


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 17, 2016)

Great design. Very organic...


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 6, 2016)

Is this your bike or the museum's?  I'm asking because I have a nordap of the same model that is missing the clutch assembly and would like to have a picture or a drawing of how the clutch worked, so I can get mine back on the road. Thank you for posting this amazing machine.


----------

